# 0x8007371c. the smi primitive installer failed



## onedmc (Jan 20, 2010)

I have a problem when trying to install message queue on windoes server 2008.

0x8007371c. the smi primitive installer failed during startup

Has anyone seen this issue before or have any pointer to troubleshoot.

onedmc

(adjmc)


----------



## djaburg (May 15, 2008)

What operating system are you working on?


----------



## onedmc (Jan 20, 2010)

Windows server 2008


----------

